# Авиация > Однополчане >  Нижнея Нора ГСВГ

## Кирилл Кириллов

Ищу информацию про Нижнею нору фото аэродрома вертолетов.

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

Я в норе родился отец служил там в ОВЭ ком звена МИ8 1983-1988

----------



----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Вот фото вроде 86 год

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Щербаков ВВ герой СССР, это он? отец его очень хорошо знает.

----------

Кириллу
Может распишешь -кто на фото
вроде есть знакомые :shock:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Знаю, что Тащилин , скворцов , комаров, остольных надо у отца спросить.

----------


## Каменева Ирина

Достаточно много фотографий из Норы (Нижней и Верхней) на сайте выпускников 22 школы ГСВГ

http://nohra.narod.ru/index.html

заходите :)

----------

